# Porn



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

I see my husband is watching transgender porn 

I need to talk to him but don’t know how? 
Where do I start?
Why is he hiding it from me? An not watching with me? 
Doesn’t he trust me? 
I feel so lost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did he used to watch non-transgender porn?

If so, when did he start watching transgender porn?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Is this the same husband you were leaving five years ago or a new one?


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Openminded said:


> Is this the same husband you were leaving five years ago or a new one?


New I got rid of the other 4 yrs now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Did he used to watch non-transgender porn?
> 
> If so, when did he start watching transgender porn?


Yes an I don’t know I need to talk to him about it but coming here for support first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DEMI6 said:


> New I got rid of the other 4 yrs now


You should probably take a break. Your picker is broken.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You should probably take a break. Your picker is broken.


Girllllllllllll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

So what's he watching?

A woman changing into a man?
A man changing into a woman?
A woman changing into a man but is pregnant?
A woman who changed into a man but sometimes becomes a woman because 'they' are fluid?

Narrow it down. The alphabet people have so many variations now.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sounds like he maybe has a porn problem. Like he needs to look at more and more “out there” kind of stuff to get his rocks off.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> So what's he watching?
> 
> A woman changing into a man?
> A man changing into a woman?
> ...


He is watching transgender have sex with women an men 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Sounds like he maybe has a porn problem. Like he needs to look at more and more “out there” kind of stuff to get his rocks off.


No sex with us for 2 months now an when I said something about it he screamed out sex is just a nut for him nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DEMI6 said:


> He is watching transgender have sex with women an men


So what's the problem?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DEMI6 said:


> No sex with us for 2 months now an when I said something about it he screamed out sex is just a nut for him nothing


So that's the problem.

If my spouse turned the sex tap off for 2 months and it wasn't for some extraordinary medical reason, we would be legally seperated pending divorce.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Personal said:


> So what's the problem?


I guess nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Personal said:


> So that's the problem.
> 
> If my spouse turned the sex tap off for 2 months and it wasn't for some extraordinary medical reason, we would be legally operated pending divorce.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

DEMI6 said:


> No sex with us for 2 months now an when I said something about it he screamed out sex is just a nut for him nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go, the man has made connections with porn that you will never be able to resolve with sex. I think this is becoming a bigger and bigger issue with time. Not the transgender porn, porn in general. Men are becoming desensitized and nothing truly satisfies so they have to keep reaching.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

DEMI6 said:


> I see my husband is watching transgender porn
> 
> I need to talk to him but don’t know how?
> Where do I start?
> ...


 Sorry to ask an odd question. Are you same sex marriage? Not judging just trying to get my.head in this is all.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

TinyTbone said:


> Sorry to ask an odd question. Are you same sex marriage? Not judging just trying to get my.head in this is all.


I’m a women an he is a man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

DEMI6 said:


> No sex with us for 2 months now an when I said something about it he screamed out sex is just a nut for him nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time to leave. You are being mistreated. Regular men want to have sex with their wives.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Time to leave. You are being mistreated. Regular men want to have sex with their wives.


We’re in the car right now gonna talk to him now “sighs “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

He's bi-curious

Not saying he has, but he may eventually take it one step further and hire a tranny escort, etc. My concern for you would be STD's. Sounds like a big leap, but ask Charlie Sheen.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

DEMI6 said:


> We’re in the car right now gonna talk to him now “sighs “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look, take it from me or anyone else here that deals with or has dealt with a dead bedroom.

it isn’t worth it. You are fighting a massive uphill battle. Even when I thought I initially won and got my wife back, I still ended up losing.

thankfully, you are a woman and there are far less men that don’t want to have sex than there are women. I don’t honestly know what you can say to your husband to get him to understand. Either he gets with the program and realizes that sex is a part of marriage or he doesn’t. I laid it out in no uncertain terms. My exwife decided it isn’t worth it to have sex with me and moved on. Fair enough. I would have eventually started the divorce myself any way.

it sucks. It hurts. But there are better men out there that would be more than happy to fulfill your needs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Personal said:


> So that's the problem.
> 
> If my spouse turned the sex tap off for 2 months and it wasn't for some extraordinary medical reason, we would be legally operated pending divorce.





DEMI6 said:


>


I agree with what @Personal says here. 

How long have the two of you been married? How long did you date before getting married?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I disagree that your husband watching trans porn is not a problem. If your husband is obsessing over porn that you can't possibly translate into your real-life sex life, it's a problem. He's decided that he does not want sex with you and he's obsessing over trans porn.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I disagree that your husband watching trans porn is not a problem. If your husband is obsessing over porn that you can't possibly translate into your real-life sex life, it's a problem. He's decided that he does not want sex with you and he's obsessing over trans porn.


This sucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DEMI6 said:


> This sucks


Sadly, it's not unusual any more for a husband to get sucked into porn to the point of preferring it to real-life sex with his wife. More and more divorces state this as a major reason for the divorce. When I divorce the guy I married in 2000, his use of porn and him not wanting sex anymore was a major issue. We went from an almost daily sex life to none at all... his choice.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I agree with what @Personal says here.
> 
> How long have the two of you been married? How long did you date before getting married?


We’ve been knowing each other all our lives an have been dating2 yrs prior to marriage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DEMI6 said:


> We’ve been knowing each other all our lives an have been dating2 yrs prior to marriage


How long have you two been married?


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> How long have you two been married?


1 yr an a half he was in jail 10 yrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

DEMI6 said:


> 1 yr an a half he was in jail 10 yrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this sheds a different light all together on your situation


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

DEMI6 said:


> 1 yr an a half he was in jail 10 yrs


How old are the two of you?

10 years? What was he in jail for? (You don't have to answer this, but it would probably help a lot to know.)

Ok, you are married to a man who has a LOT of problems. If you were my daughter, I'd advise you to file for divorce. There are too many problems in this relationship. They are problems taht have very little likely hood of being resolved.


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

Usually that is a porn problem. Exploring other avenues for satisfaction.

Just my opinion... but that should be talked about. He'll more than likely balk at it because it can be embarrassing, but if you two can't communicate these things, there is something wrong. It has to be addressed if it is something you can't tolerate.

.. and after reading more of the posts, and seeing the other issues, divorce should be an option.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

DEMI6 said:


> 1 yr an a half he was in jail 10 yrs


Not saying he did, but straight men do turn bi in prison. Do what you want, but the red flags are waving.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

If it were me I’d cut my losses. You can’t fix him and from what I’ve seen he won’t either. 
Talk in these situations just keeps you entangled. Actions are all that get you anything,


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

TexasMom1216 said:


> You should probably take a break. Your picker is broken.


Yep, you need to fix whatever is causing you to put yourself in these situations.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> How old are the two of you?
> 
> 10 years? What was he in jail for? (You don't have to answer this, but it would probably help a lot to know.)
> 
> Ok, you are married to a man who has a LOT of problems. If you were my daughter, I'd advise you to file for divorce. There are too many problems in this relationship. They are problems taht have very little likely hood of being resolved.


In our mid 30s 
He went to jail for murder at the age of 18
What other problems?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DEMI6 said:


> No sex with us for 2 months now an when I said something about it he screamed out sex is just a nut for him nothing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, you have a broken picker.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I would say don’t be married to a murderer


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

DEMI6 said:


> He went to jail for murder at the age of 18


Talk about burying the lead....


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Yeah, you have a broken picker.


Absolutely. You have one disastrous marriage and then marry a murderer???
I think you need a long time alone to sort yourself out before you date again.


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Absolutely. You have one disastrous marriage and then marry a murderer???
> I think you need a long time alone to sort yourself out before you date again.


We grew up together he is not a bad person he made a mistake as a young gang member 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEMI6 (Apr 12, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Absolutely. You have one disastrous marriage and then marry a murderer???
> I think you need a long time alone to sort yourself out before you date again.


He is not a gang member anymore he did time for it, he turned himself in, he confessed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

DEMI6 said:


> We grew up together he is not a bad person he made a mistake as a young gang member
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killing someone isn't making a mistake. Good grief.
Amazed he only got 10 years for taking a life. Life is cheap I guess.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like the tranny porn is the least of your problem...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DEMI6 said:


> We grew up together he is not a bad person he made a mistake as a young gang member
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got news for you. Once a murderer, always a murderer. He is an extremely bad person, period. He took another person's life for money or honor or some stupid **** like that. You know he is also a liar and hides stuff from you. He lashes out at you, as in "he screamed out sex is just a nut for him nothing". You are married to a total POS.


----------



## HarryBosch (6 mo ago)

Someone told me they were charged with Murdering someone... I'd be out.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Without knowing your husband & him not telling you why, nobody can do anything but guess at his motives. 

It sounds like that he went into an adult prison at a young age (18/19). CW seems to indicate that all sorts of unspeakable things go on behind bars & he was part of that for 10 years. He had to have seen man on man sex, consensual or otherwise. I suspect effeminate men, or men who were emasculated in a violent prison population were the lowest on the power totem pole, the most vulnerable. Some of that may be spilling over into your guy's tastes now. He was still impressionable when he was incarcerated so the realities of prison life most likely shaped his world view in a warped way & this is the byproduct. Plus I doubt he learned effective communications skills while in prison so you may never get a straight answer out of him (pun intended) If his proclivities do go this unusual way he probably won't talk about it to you; he'd prefer to keep it on the DL so has to retain some of his macho tough guy image.


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> So what's he watching?
> 
> A woman changing into a man?
> A man changing into a woman?
> ...


That is a pronoun, correct?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Saw the thread title and expected something totally different.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


DEMI6 said:



He is watching transgender have sex with women an men[/QUOTE

Click to expand...

*So we're back to my original post then...it's with any one of the types represented by the many letters of the alphabet they're offering up nowadays. Got it.

*


DEMI6 said:



He is not a gang member anymore he did time for it, he turned himself in, he confessed

Click to expand...

*Stop making excuses for someone who can sink to *this* level.

Jesus, him looking at transgender porn is the LEAST of your problems.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*


BecauseSheWeeps said:



That is a pronoun, correct?

Click to expand...

*I believe this is the correct porn usage of pronouns...


----------



## BecauseSheWeeps (9 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I believe this is the correct porn usage of pronouns...
> View attachment 90324


That's SO bad


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> I believe this is the correct porn usage of pronouns...
> View attachment 90324


Would those be pornouns?


----------

